# Worried About New Christmas Pets



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm realllllly worried about all the pets that have gone from [email protected] in the like 4days, went in today and theres hardly any in the entire store, like only 5 out of 20 gineas left, 3 syrians out of around 9, 3 robos out of 7, 4/5 rabbits out of 10, all the reptiles are gone....I'm just worried parents are buying them for little kids, specially syrians and robos.  is anyone else worried...?
I was thinking about gettong a syrian soon but after seeing this I've decided to wait till after christmas incase people are giving them away for some dumb reason or another, oh childs bored, had bad allergies...such rubbish excuses, I have bad skin allergies and I'm allergic to the nuts my hamsters eat, but i still get them out and play with them everyday, just wash ur hands dumbass! omgosh so annoyed


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

It is worrying and i wish pet shops stopped selling animals. I know a pet shop that reserves animals until christmas eve when people can pick them up to be given on christmas day.  this is horrific, you just know it's going to be a child's christmas present. Don't people realise that children get bored of things very easily. Children get bored of plastic toys within weeks, don't people think that it's going to be the same with a hamster/rabbit/guineapig etc? 

Many people may get the pet for the child but it's really as a family pet, which is fine IMO, as I think children should grow up with animals, but the parents need to know that they will be caring for that animal. You can not expect a child to SOLELY care for a living animal. I hate seeing ads saying "my child got bored of it" or "it doesn't play with my child anymore".  Baby animals are cute and cuddly, but they grow up fast and usually don't want to be cuddled or held once they hit maturity.


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

I just feel responsible for all those little animals, watching them be taken away by little kids that will poke and prod them and when they get bitten the poor animals get given away. I can understand family pets, I've had family pets since i was 5 (lol goldfish) but for things like dogs, cats, guinea pigs (most animals) need to be played with,which some parents dont bother to do, they may say they feed and water them but they dont interact so when the animal lashes out they blame it  
Everyone that has room, please keep a look out on preloved and gumtree for unwanted animals during and after christmas, because nothing wants to be alone at christmas


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

xXHazelXx said:


> Everyone that has room, please keep a look out on preloved and gumtree for unwanted animals during and after christmas, because nothing wants to be alone at christmas


Will be doing!! 

It is horrible. I have only oncve done this and I wish I hadn't. I gave my sister two mice a couple of birthdays ago. Which she had said she wanted...but a year later I had them cos she is more a reptile person and they were just neglected...play-wise!

Anyways will be keeping an eye out...


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Will be doing!!
> 
> It is horrible. I have only oncve done this and I wish I hadn't. I gave my sister two mice a couple of birthdays ago. Which she had said she wanted...but a year later I had them cos she is more a reptile person and they were just neglected...play-wise!
> 
> Anyways will be keeping an eye out...


Yay! good luck on your quest 
I used to have 2 white mice,(mickey and max XD) but to be honest i didnt do much for them, mum did it all, cleaning them out, feeding and that, i just played wit them and went [email protected] and bought toys, after them mum said no for 3 years and now i have hamsters that im solely responsible for, that was the deal, you can have pets but YOU look after them., which is cool with me


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I was in Acorn Pet Shop near me today - 5 hamsters and 2 rabbits out of 7 hamsters and 3 rabbits all marked as "Reserved - collection on Christmas eve"  They shouldn't be allowed to sell pets within 8 weeks of Christmas


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a few spare cages at the moment, sadly vacated recently 

However some people who buy pets for their children at Christmas will look after them. I know PoisonGirl has bought a hamster biscuit for her son for Christmas.

I may have to go rescue some from [email protected] adoption centre in the new year though.


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

Lady Sol said:


> I have a few spare cages at the moment, sadly vacated recently
> 
> However some people who buy pets for their children at Christmas will look after them. I know PoisonGirl has bought a hamster biscuit for her son for Christmas.
> 
> I may have to go rescue some from [email protected] adoption centre in the new year though.


really sorry to hear that  its always hard when you lose a pet to time.

oh yes, I'm sure at least 70% of pets bought will be looked after, it just worries me, that people dont research properly, they may mean the best for their pets, but getting a suitable cage and wheel gives a better quality of life. I'm sure at least 80% of those buying syrians are going to put them in very small cages. To be honest I almost did it myself, easily done if you dont look it up, because of stupid shops selling cages marked "suitable for syrians." 
Oh well, lets hope we all dont see many in adoption after the end of this year.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I was in Acorn Pet Shop near me today - 5 hamsters and 2 rabbits out of 7 hamsters and 3 rabbits all marked as "Reserved - collection on Christmas eve"  They shouldn't be allowed to sell pets within 8 weeks of Christmas


What's worrying is if they buy the rabbits and then put them in an hutch outside in this weather when they haven't built up a winter coat and I bet anyone who doesn't know anything about rabbits will do this.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree, it's terrible. I'm sure some will be looked after really well, a few more adequately but many many more won't be cared for properly at all.

Pet shops usually give out bad advice with regards to cage sizing - I don't think I've recently seen a hamster cage big enough for a Syrian or a rabbit hutch big enough for a pair of rabbits. 

Thankfully preloved are taking down any adverts where the animals are advertised specifically as christmas presents.

The fact that rescues across the country are flooded with animals shortly after xmas says it all.


Also agree with the point above, pet shops often don't tell people that rabbits and guineas must be housed indoors until spring if they are bought around xmas. So many must freeze to death because of this.


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

BattleKat said:


> I agree, it's terrible. I'm sure some will be looked after really well, a few more adequately but many many more won't be cared for properly at all.
> 
> Pet shops usually give out bad advice with regards to cage sizing - I don't think I've recently seen a hamster cage big enough for a Syrian or a rabbit hutch big enough for a pair of rabbits.
> 
> ...


Yeahhh, make me so sad  because Im sure many owners seriously believe such tiny cages or hutches are fine for their pets, they dont do it to be mean they truly beieve its fine. I think every person should do as much research into the species as they can before purchasing it to allow for the best quality of life.

I just posted a preloved ad I found for syrians needing homes, after much begging, the authority (mum) allowed me to pick one up myself, I've emailed the person that posted the ad, hopefully they will look at it before tomorrow as thats the only day I can pick it up  (guy driving me to pick up is going away tomorrow evening) wish me luckkkk
http://www.preloved.co.uk/index.cfm?eu=M2ZR>>GH<[Y;]H/*XCTFJ3%3CJORJI5F:R;%40U]ZOLG:E(%233JN[/UJG%3E!\:7SPKM%0A!P%40++ dumb link...well the post is on the forum XD
cant resist the cuteness XD


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

Yayyyyyy! Off to pick up a baby syrian tomorrow from these guys Preloved | urgent: baby hamsters free to good homes!! for sale in Orpington, UK
I'll update you on her as soon as shes settled


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

That is one adorable baby hamster.

Lucky you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww how adorable  xx


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Awww cute 

went to a pet shop the other day and loads of the hamsters were reseved for christmas eve so were the bunnies but there was one little rabbit that court my eye older big cross with a big scratch on his nose  wish i could of taken him but no room i hope he gets a nice home over christmas


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

vet-2-b said:


> Awww cute
> 
> went to a pet shop the other day and loads of the hamsters were reseved for christmas eve so were the bunnies but there was one little rabbit that court my eye older big cross with a big scratch on his nose  wish i could of taken him but no room i hope he gets a nice home over christmas


Oh yeah I was just wondering, is it true you can really have a "house rabbit" like one that lives indoors, I dunno seemed like a myth to me


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

House rabbits are more common than you think. They do really well in a home environment and become very cuddly and attached to their owners. You litter train them so they don't mess in the house!


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

xXHazelXx said:


> Oh yeah I was just wondering, is it true you can really have a "house rabbit" like one that lives indoors, I dunno seemed like a myth to me


you can, and you can litter train them, but I would disagree with argent saying they are cuddly; the vast majority of rabbits don't like being picked up, held, or cuddled. Some rabbits will enjoy it (whether they live indoors or out) but having a rabbit indoors is no guarantee it will be cuddly pet, or even allow you to pick it up without trying to tear you to shreds.:lol:

They do become slightly more attached to their owners than outdoor rabbits on the whole, but it's still miles better to keep a bonded pair who are each others companions.

I'm bringing my three in for a trial run as house buns in the summer, to see how they like it. But I know that it's a tonne of effort to rabbit-proof the place, that they are very messy and that I'll probably end up with a fair repairs to do!


----------

